# Shimano Curado 71 XG tuning



## Patte86 (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich möchte mir gerne ein Baitcaster zulegen, ich möchte mit ihr gerne Köder zwischen 2/3 - ca15g Fischen. Mir wurde die shimano curado 71 XG empfohlen, die soll mit tuning ab 2g gut werfen. Da das tuning für mich völliges neuladen ist und ich keine Ahnung habe wo ich die Teile her bekomme und was ich da alles brauche. Hoffe ich, daß mir jemand helfen kann.
Was die rute zur Rolle angeht bin ich auch völlig unschlüssig. 
Gruß Patte


----------



## Wollebre (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Shimano Curado 71 XG tuning*

Moin Patte,
wie es ausschaut hast du noch nie eine BC in die Einzelteile zerlegt. Darum in grobe Züge was man so ausser Kugellager zu tauschen machen kann/sollte.

Die auf der Schematics gelb markierten Kugellager austauschen. Entweder gegen offene oder 2RS Lager. Die Deckel abnehmen, entfetten und nur mit *einem* Tropfen High Speed Öl behandeln. Dann die Deckel wieder aufsetzen.

Die größe Fummelei ist das Lager #3927 zu tauschen. Alle davor sitzende Teile müssen abgebaut und wieder montiert werden. 

Trotz googeln keine Info gefunden ob der Schnurführer beim Werfen aktiv ist oder nicht. Falls ja, anhand der Maße prüfen ob Bushing #5334 gegen ein Kugellager ersetzt werden kann.

Dann die Achsführung des Pinion Gears #5373 innen polieren um Reibung der Achse zu minimieren. Ein bis zwei Tropfen High Speed Öl auf die Achse minimiert weiter die Reibung.

Zum Schluss wie bei jeder Wartung alle anderen Teile dezent fetten/ölen. Schönes weiches Fett nehmen.

Dann vor dem ersten Wurf die Spulenbremse auf max einstellen um nicht gleich ein Vogelnest zu werfen. Wenn das klappt nach und nach zurück regulieren. Fange mit 10-15g an um ein Gefühl für das Zusammenspiel Rolle/Rute zu bekommen! Dann muss die Rute auch zum vorwiegend eingesetzten Würfgewicht passen. 

Viel Spaß und Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## donak (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Shimano Curado 71 XG tuning*

Völliger Bullshit in meinen Augen, wer behauptet, dass die Curado 71 XG mit Tuning 2 Gramm vernünftig wirft, weiß nicht was stressfrei bedeutet.

Ausserdem braucht man dann auch eine vernünftige Rute.

Steht auch mit den Kosten in keinem Verhältnis, neue Lager und definitiv ne Shallowspool, da würde ich direkt zur Aldebaran BFS XG greifen.

An der Expride 164L BFS und der Aldebaran BFS XG werfe ich einen Tiny Fry 38mm stressfrei und der wiegt 2,7 Gramm und ich denke schon, dass ich ein wenig Erfahrung habe.


----------

